
PINE64 Plans to Move Their Website on a 24-Node RockPro64 Cluster - watchdogtimer
https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/03/29/pine64-website-rockpro64-cluster/
======
bshipp
For a brief moment I had a flashback to my early university days pecking away
at my pine email terminal, and wondered how in the world that client was still
kicking all these years later.

Alas, no such luck. Pine is dead.

~~~
icedchai
It still exists. It’s called alpine now:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_(email_client)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_\(email_client\))

